
New battery tech lasts for days, charges in seconds - serg_chernata
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/22/super-capacitor-battery-30000-cycles/
======
Someone
Would 'charges in seconds, last for days' really be useful? Assuming #days =
#seconds and 'lasts' = 'continuously delivers power', such a battery would
require 86,400 times as much charging power as it delivers.

=> A 10Wh battery in a tablet that gets charged in a second would require over
30kW of power during that second.

------
andrewclunn
The issue is there are so many of these "proof of concepts" that cannot be
scaled for one reason or another. I'm vary wary of stories like this because
they happen so frequently and often fizzle.

~~~
serg_chernata
I agree, I just try to remain hopelessly optimistic. :)

